

The Future of Marketing: Your Face? - gagan2020
http://www.forbes.com/sites/singularity/2012/08/08/billboards-and-tvs-detect-your-face-and-juice-up-ads-tailored-just-for-you/

======
ericsn12
companies like adidas and kraft should be ashamed of using this invasive
technology. no respect for privacy. should consumers boycott companies that
use this?

~~~
gagan2020
You are absolutely right. However, It could also be interpreted as digital
salesperson. When I entered a store and a salesperson pitch to me about
products based on my face and facial expressions. We need to learn about how
to deal with ourselves. They was and they will always be intrusive.

~~~
ericsn12
true... but once data is stored in databases and combined with other data...
privacy nightmare!

------
jg1960
Get used to it. It's going to get worse.

~~~
ericsn12
we must exercise consumer power while we still have it!

------
jroo45
Had no idea this much was going on, but privacy is dead anyway, let them mine
our data

